# Need a middle name for Isaiah...



## Guppy051708

Can you please give me some middle names that you think would sound good with Isaiah [last name is Kirsch]? :flower: Girl names seem to be flowing in, but boy names seem to be coming to me less often. Thanks girls! :friends:


----------



## sing&lt;3

I think one-syllable/two-syllable names sound best with Isaiah :thumbup:

Luke, John, James, Thomas, Henry, Lucas, Michael, David?

Is there anyone you could name him after? Like a grandparent or something that sounds nice...

Good luck finding the perfect name :flower: xxx


----------



## Terrilea

Isaiah Blake
Isaiah Jackson/Jaxon


----------



## Mrs.Steer

How do you pronounce Isaiah? Sounds like it could be one of my strong contenders..


----------



## Guppy051708

Mrs.Steer said:


> How do you pronounce Isaiah? Sounds like it could be one of my strong contenders..

Pronounciation: 

"eye"-ZAY-uh

If you read the bible its pronounced the same way as the Isaiah in there.

Here is a link that you can click on to actually hear the name:
https://inogolo.com/pronunciation/d1252/Isaiah


----------



## letia659

I like Isaiah Luke :) Love the name btw!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks ladies!

I agree with the one syllable thing! 
Do you think that Isaiah Joseph Kirsch would be too much? Joseph is my DH's grandfathers name (passed away over the summer, just short a couple months of turning 100 years old)

be brutally honest :flower:


----------



## sing&lt;3

No, I genuinely think Isaiah Joseph Kirsch flows really nicely :flower: xx


----------



## letia659

Isaiah Joseph sounds good to me especially it being a family name! I love biblical names to though :) I would definatly go with it!


----------



## letia659

Just thought of the initials to IJK alphabetical order...cute! :)


----------



## trumpetbum

I was going to suggest Joseph. I also like michael, Jacob, james, Samuel and Reuben.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks ladies!!!

IJK :haha:

we used to have Ivan Joseph Kirsch picked out and thats exactly what my friend said, she said at least he will know the alphabet LOL


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think Isaiah Joseph sounds great together.... very strong & masculine name... plus in honor of your grandfather! Perfect!


----------



## hivechild

I like Isaiah Joseph! :thumbup:


----------



## cleckner04

Isaiah Joseph is nice! :thumbup:


----------

